# mk2 1.8t swap wiring help awp aeb



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

whats up guys, 
my cars been sitting long enough i think its time i get back to working on finishing the swap as well as refreshing my memory on some things as its been a year since ive touched the car 

86 golf with seperate electrics 
02 awp 1.8t from a vw jetta 
techtonics downpipe and 2.25" exhaust 
02a g60 trans with mechanical speedo cable 
trying to keep my stock cluster, i have one of those msd ign tach adapters(not wired in yet) 

i have the an aeb wiring harness that i was planning on trying to use to run this engine 
plans were to get a vr6 t/b(what throttle cable should i use?/ anyone know what year tb to use?) 

questions on sensors? anyone know which sensors i need to get and change to run the aeb harness? am i going to have to get all new sensors from an audi? or can i use some of the awp engine sensors? 
also if i use the aeb wiring do i need to swap the awp timing tensioner to an aeb one? or can i just leave it unpluged 

the swaps so close yet so far from done 
any help/ info is appreciated:beer:


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

also im open to any suggestions on other ways to set this up...its just been awhile and my memories faded on 1.8t swap knowledge lol 


just want to get moving on this thing again and hopefully get this thing driving again


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

and any if u know of good 1.8t swap links/websites post em up


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

http://myweb.whitman.syr.edu/srotblat/swap/


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

thanks, i remember that site, good info there 

anyone have experience with lugtronics or 034motorsports standalone systems? 

034 is on the expensive side almost 3k 
lugtronics looks like i could get a custom harness and standalone ecu for around 1600, not bad imo


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

is your car still ce1 or did you convert to ce2?


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

Knock & crank sensor AWP OK 

AEB / Mk3 2.0 Maf 

AEB Camshaft position sensor GEAR (4 windows vs 1 windows) 

MK3 coolant temp sensor, maybe mk4 im not 100% sure, but not the aeb one. (will not match your a2 cluster) 

for tb, you can use a obd2 vr mk3 (96-99) but i would not sugest it if your running the stock turbo with a chip for a stock tb... but I personaly not made it so maybe someone else can help on that. 

Trottle cable corrado VR6. If you have the passat/corrado pedal assembly, if you got the mk3 setup 
then mk3 vr6 cable 

AEB COILS & ignition module or mk4 or fsi coils using adapters and mk4 coils fixing harness. 

N75 - I don't know if they are the same, AEB vs AWP. I would guess they work but... don't know. 

Anything else ?


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

bonesaw said:


> is your car still ce1 or did you convert to ce2?


 niether its an 86 with CIS it has that wack seperate electric system where the fuse box and the relays are separate from each other....i thought it was ce-1 at first but def not


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Prob us built.


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

zaskar said:


> Knock & crank sensor AWP OK
> 
> AEB / Mk3 2.0 Maf
> 
> ...


 ok cool thats pretty much how its setup, i just need the throttle body and cable 

-question on the cam sensor GEAR...u saying if i run the aeb harness im gonna have to change the cam sensor gear cause the awp and aeb have different windows?? 

what about the cam tensioner? is it ok to leave the awp tensioner in and just unplugged? will in function ok or should i swap it out for an aeb one? 

i was checking out the VEMS from lugtronics...starting to think about going down that route. it just seems like the easiest way to get what i want done


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

bonesaw said:


> Prob us built.


 yup


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Depending on the management will determine what cam Window is used. Lugtronic will use the 1 window. The 4 window can be modified to a 1 window. 

You can Leave the cam tensioner

The Lugtronic will require a few wires to be connected but the rest of the harness is new connectors and new wires.


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

cool just what i needed to know, so im thinking i should modify that cam gear to work, maybe swap to an aeb cam tensioner...i need to buy o2 sensors still 

if i get the lugtronics do i need to use 2 o2 sensors? or can i get away with just a wideband 02?


----------



## MORERICE (Nov 23, 2009)

this may or may not help here is the basic break down of the aeb t80 connector
AEB (J220)

T80 CONNECTOR
PIN 1 BLACK/BLUE - IGNITION COIL COMMON +
PIN 2 BROWN (ECM COMMON GROUND)
PIN 3 RED - (T10B/4 - SCREW CONNECTION TO 30 ON RELAY PANEL)
PIN 4 RED/BLUE - FUEL PUMP RELAY
PIN 5 GREEN/BLACK - TCM
PIN 6 GREEN/BLUE T10B/2
PIN 7 YELLOW/BLACK TCM (T10H BLUE CONNECTOR)
PIN 8 BLACK/GRAY (T15A/3)
PIN 9
PIN 10 YELLOW - T10D/10 
PIN 11 GREEN/LILAC - CAM SENSOR
PIN 12 YELLOW - MAF CONNECTOR PIN 2
PIN 13 GREEN - MAF CONNECTOR-PIN 4
PIN 14
PIN 15 LILAC (N80 PIN2)
PIN 16 YELLOW/RED - T10E/7 (LDP)
PIN 17 YELLOW/BROWN T10D/2
PIN 18
PIN 19 GREEN/BLACK TO T10D/6 (DIAG PORT PIN7 K-WIRE)
PIN 20 WHITE/BLUE T10D/3
PIN 21 BLACK/LILAC T15S/5
PIN 22 BROWN/WHITE (T10H BLUE CONNECTOR) STEERING LOCK RELAY
PIN 23 LILAC/BLACK TCM (T10H BLUE CONNECTOR)
PIN 24
PIN 25
PIN 26
PIN 27
PIN 28 RED/YELLOW - SECONDARY O2 T4B/2
PIN 29
PIN 30
PIN 31
PIN 32 WHITE/RED - TCM (T10H BLUE CONNECTOR)
PIN 33
PIN 34
PIN 35
PIN 36
PIN 37 WHITE/YELLOW T10E/6 (LDP)
PIN 38
PIN 39
PIN 40
PIN 41 
PIN 42
PIN 43 WHITE/BLACK (DIAG PORT PIN 13)
PIN 44
PIN 45 GREEN/BROWN - ABS MODULE
PIN 46 
PIN 47
PIN 48
PIN 49 GREEN/WHITE - TCM (T10H BLUE CONNECTOR)
PIN 50
PIN 51 LILAC - SECONDARY 02 - T4B/3
PIN 52 RED - SECONDARY O2 - T4B/4
PIN 53 BROWN/GRAY - COOLANT TEMP ETC SENSOR
PIN 54 BLACK/RED - IAT SENSOR PIN 1
PIN 55
PIN 56 GRAY (T3B/1CRANK SENSOR)
PIN 57
PIN 58 BROWN/GREEN - INJECTOR 3
PIN 59 RED/LILAC - (T8H/1 TPA)
PIN 60 GREEN - KNOCK SENSOR #2
PIN 61 WHITE - BARO AKA MAP SENSOR
PIN 62 LILAC/GRAY - BARO AKA MAP SENSOR
PIN 63 BLUE (T3B/2 CRANK SENSOR)
PIN 64 YELLOW/WHITE (N75-PIN2)
PIN 65 BLACK/LILAC - INJECTOR 4
PIN 66 BROWN/LILAC - (THROTTLE POSITION ACTUATOR T8H/1)
PIN 67 GREEN/WHITE - COMMON FOR F96,G40,G62 & G2
PIN 68 BROWN - KNOCK SENSOR #1
PIN 69 LILAC/YELLOW - (TPA T8H/3)
PIN 70 GRAY/YELLOW - IGNITION COIL 1
PIN 71 GREEN/WHITE - IGNITION COIL 4
PIN 72 
PIN 73 BLACK/GREEN - INJECTOR 1
PIN 74 LILAC/RED (T8H/8)
PIN 75 WHITE/YELLOW - (T8H/5 )
PIN 76 GREEN/GRAY - CAM SENSOR
PIN 77 RED/GRAY - IGNITION COIL 3
PIN 78 YELLOW/GRAY - IGNITION COIL 2
PIN 79
PIN 80 BROWN/BLUE - INJECTOR 2


----------



## grubb (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm interested in knowing the answer the question regarding 1 vs 2 O2 sensors as well...if anybody knows then please chime in.


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

You only need the first 02. You will get a code for not having the second, but it won't affect anything.


----------



## grubb (Jun 24, 2008)

great! Now, is the stock O2 sensor capable of being a standalone O2 sensor, or will it need to be replaced by another type (reference to a wide band above...unsure of meaning).


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Depends on the harness. A 4 pin is just a narrowband sensor. On the newer harnesses the front sensor is a wideband sensor. On all the rear is a narrowband and is just used to check to see that the cat is doing its job. The wideband sensor needs a controller. It is built into the stock ecu. It is also built into Lugtronic. The majority of other standalones need an external controller.


----------



## grubb (Jun 24, 2008)

Groovy, thanks for the info. Yeah, a narrow-band is fairly digital in its readout (ie: only has 3 options to return); not so concerned about using it anymore.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i would run the AWP ecu and harness and stya wideband and DBW. it's EASY to put hte pedal in..take yours out...get the pedal base from a MKIV...drill holes through firewall after you find where you want it to sit. then you can either tack bolts like i did or run them through the wall and nut tight them....and done....

fuk closed loop/narrow band and DBC.

the wiring for AWP isn't any harder, and the ECU is better and DBW rules with good software like united motorsport or unitronic. even APR.


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

Funny thing. When I did my AWW to AEB injection swap back in ...long time ago. I didn't know about the different windows for the Cam sensor. It ran fine, no codes and no difference when I finally put the correct wheel in.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

still kinda stupid to go from a wideband, improved ECU and motor...and run it on ol wiring and such...the AWP harness is a couple more wires and the pedal is easy to put as i said before.










simplicity....i run an AEB head and AWP everything else(started full AWP). engine and harness came right out of a 20th


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

Absolutely. Especially given the choices in tunes available for DBW cars. 

P.S. Immo Delete hadn't happened or at least wasn't widespread back in the day.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

I understand that If ran the AWD set up it would give more tuning opportunities but he reason I ask is because, I have the computer and harness from a AEB motor and I am not looking to spend more money on the project...

If it is as simple as swapping out a sensor not a problem, if I need to start to swap out the trigger wheel from the crank well that's another story. 

Well I just hope I don't have to go out and buy a harness and computer, and software just drive the car to storage

I just don't want to spend the money on computer programming at the moment


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

bengone1 said:


> Absolutely. Especially given the choices in tunes available for DBW cars.
> 
> P.S. Immo Delete hadn't happened or at least wasn't widespread back in the day.


very true..got mine done in 08..but was getting immo defeats back in 04..it's been around awhile, people were jsut scared of the DBW and AWP harness...it's not any harder at all. and there a better motor IMO. plus far more abundant, and a lot fo AEB's are in ****ttyy ****ty shape.


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

Mine was done in 03 with an AWW and I remember calling a few tuners for immo delete and got nowhere or blank looks. I wanted to keep the mk3 cluster etc. Punkassjim swapped everything to mk4 in his mk3 and some other guy was running standalone in a red mk3 Golf. Heck even the quality of the tunes have improved big time since then. Unfortunately I don't think AEB management was given the same attention as the others.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

AEB def hasnt been given any atention. there isn't a point to push better tunes to a closed loop system,etc...go AWP/wideband setup and you have a huge selection of tunes and options.


----------

